# AK-47 for HD???



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I was looking to buy an assault rifle and thought about getting an AR-15 but I think I would rather save a lot of money and get an AK47. I am not gonna really trick it out that much. My main concern is how reliable is an AK compared to an AR?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

As a general rule, the AK wins in reliability, and the AR wins in accuracy.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

an ak for home defense is alittle overkill, 7.62 will fly through walls and people and dogs and cats lol, if i were u i would opt for the smaller .223, not saying it wont go through walls it just wont have as much energy when it comes out the other side of the gad guy, just my thoughts though


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

James NM said:


> As a general rule, the AK wins in reliability, and the AR wins in accuracy.


From my experiences, the AKs that I have shot have been less reliable than the ARs. But, as you say, this is a _general_ rule and it could have been contributed to other factors such as cleanliness or other factors since they weren't mine. :smt023



BigMatt said:


> I am not gonna really trick it out that much.


What do you mean?!? Some rims and tints would look sweet on that piece!:anim_lol:

-Jeff-:watching:

Okay...that was stupid. I'm going to go put my cap on now...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

As the owner of an AR, my humble opinion is that AR's and AK's are not HD weapons, unless you're definition of HD is 100 yards out or you think the mere sight of your rifle will cause someone to soil their pants and run away. They are fun to shoot and look cool, but for HD, you're better off with a good handgun and/or shotgun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

An AK or AR will work for HD if that's what you have, but I agree with *Todd*. A shotgun or pistol is fine for HD, while being less expensive and looking better to a jury (should it come to that).


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shotgun is by far, in my opinion, the #1 home defense weapon. And it doesn't take a 12 ga. magnum with slugs or big 'ole round balls! A 20 ga. with a 20 or 22 inch barrel (for manuverability) and some #2, #4, or maybe the 00 buck will scare the last meals outta' people easily. That said, if you really wanted a cool AK........................ (My real opinion is that it's ugly as Fido's butt!) :mrgreen:



Info linky: http://www.gunandgame.com/2008/08/strange-ak-variant/


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I really just want an assault rifle cause I figure they are gonna be banned. It probably will not even be loaded at the house. BUT when the ZOMBIE"S and MUSLIMS come I wanna be ready. and my LGS guy owes me a favor and is gonna sell me a Norinco?? for 350 dollars brand new


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BigMatt said:


> I really just want an assault rifle cause I figure they are gonna be banned. It probably will not even be loaded at the house.* BUT when the ZOMBIE"S and MUSLIMS come I wanna be ready.* and my LGS guy owes me a favor and is gonna sell me a Norinco?? for 350 dollars brand new


And that ends this thread.


----------

